# 1980's in Pripyat



## DJhooker (Dec 27, 2013)

just stumbled across this, posted yesterday on english russia yesterday.

http://englishrussia.com/2013/12/26/1980s-in-pripyat/#more-135778


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 27, 2013)

UrbanX will love this!

Cheers for the link


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I'm always amazed looking back on pre-accident Pripyat. No matter how many times I wonder around the city, or how many photos I see of Pripyat today, my imagination still can't quite grasp the reality.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 28, 2013)

There are also loads on a Flickr group called Colour Before


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 28, 2013)

Love these, the third time I went someone had all of these on an iPad and we systematically recreated them all! 
The band on the steps of the palace of culture were called "Pulsar" and were all workers at the plant!


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 28, 2013)

you should take some musicians next time and have a jam on the steps!


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 28, 2013)

Landie also loves this!


----------

